# firefox for OS X 10.3.9



## dirkrodriguez (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there a Fire Fox for a OS X 10.3.9? I had one at one time then it disappeared. Can i get it back?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 21, 2009)

FireFox version 3 requires OS X 10.4 or higher.

If you need version 2 (which is fine with your 10.3, download that from the FireFox site. Here's a link to the download page: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html


----------

